# Family Guy



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't know who else is a fan of the show, but I'm one definitely. Omega and I have been chilling over the past few days laughing our asses off while watching the multi-DVD's of seasons 1-3. It's great to know that FOX will be "Uncancelling" this. More coolness from Stewie, Bryan, Peter and the gang. I hope they bring Death back for a few episodes, he's always great!  Can't wait 'til 2005 for that one event alone!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Those DVDs are always in rotation in my house. 2005 can't arrive fast enough. I just hope the voice talent is all the same.

My favorite is the one that spoofs Willy Wonka. Classic.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

"Family Guy" is every bit as funny as those other two mainstays of Sitcom Cartoon Land, "The Simpsons" and "King of the Hill". However, post-uncancellated programs never seem to be as good as they once were. We can only hope.


----------

